# LED light bar prices



## lgpjr49 (Mar 8, 2016)

For the guys who have purchased light bars for there boats, jeeps, or trucks how much did you spend on yours and what brand did you get? I'm looking online and there is a wide range on prices. I'm looking for a 12" spot flood combo and I'm finding prices from $50-$400? This makes me feel real suspicious of the cheaper ones. Anyway just wanted to get yalls opinion on the subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshine (Mar 9, 2016)

TMH® 20'' Dual Row High Power 126w Cree Xb-d SMD LED Work Light Bar 13000 Lumens Off-road, 4wd, 4x4, Utv, Sand Rail, Atv, Suv, Motorbike, Motorcycle, Bike, Dirt Bike, Bus, Trailer, Truck, Train, Mining Truck, Excavator, Bulldozer, Crane, Road Roller, Fork Lift, Fire Engine, Police & Rescue Vehicle, Military Vehicle, Camping, Courtyard Lamp, Fishing, Boat, Yacht, Road Lamp, Street Light, Fog Lamp, Day Light https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQXKG46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_fbb4wbETBQ4EA

I bought this one, but paid $36 for it.


----------



## allanlebar (Mar 9, 2016)

I bought one very similar to the one posted above except mine was 12", got mine off of eBay. Mounted it on my 4 wheeler so I could see better to plow snow. This was my 3rd year w/ it and I'm very happy w/ it. I figured I'd get a cheap one that way if it died or I broke it I wouldn't be out to much cash.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 10, 2016)

sunshine said:


> TMH® 20'' Dual Row High Power 126w Cree Xb-d SMD LED Work Light Bar 13000 Lumens Off-road, 4wd, 4x4, Utv, Sand Rail, Atv, Suv, Motorbike, Motorcycle, Bike, Dirt Bike, Bus, Trailer, Truck, Train, Mining Truck, Excavator, Bulldozer, Crane, Road Roller, Fork Lift, Fire Engine, Police & Rescue Vehicle, Military Vehicle, Camping, Courtyard Lamp, Fishing, Boat, Yacht, Road Lamp, Street Light, Fog Lamp, Day Light https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQXKG46/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_fbb4wbETBQ4EA
> 
> I bought this one, but paid $36 for it.



I got this same one back in December for $36. 1 piece, 126 watt. Silly bright!!! Looks like the price has almost doubled now though to $67.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 12, 2016)

Crazy question but how tall are the mounts? I'm wondering if I'll have to make something so it'll shine above the gunnels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2016)

6 inch cree,can't remember the name or the lumens.amazon,under 100 bucks.had them on for a year,no issues whatsoever.these same ones by rigid are well over 500 for the pair.


----------

